

Ask HN: My partner and I were offered to close our startup... - koichirose

... to go work on a similar service for another startup.<p>A little bit of background.<p>Us: two tech co-founders.<p>Our startup: a non-funded fashion directory service. It started as an exercise to learn new programming languages. This project isn't a money maker yet, but it helps with paying the bills. Given some money (mostly for marketing) we believe it could become big.<p>Them: two apparently successful non-technical guys. They sold their last startup to an important player and this new project already has some funding going on.<p>They would hire me and my friend full-time if we close our current website.<p>Or, I could try to suggest a part-time and continue to work on my startup, maybe connecting the two if needed (since they'd like to drop some of our features - we'd keep them alive in the old website and build some kind of collaboration).<p>Any advice?<p>Thanks
======
donw
How about offering them the opportunity to buy your company as a talent
acquisition?

"Shut down and work for us" isn't an offer, it's a threat.

------
DevX101
You guys could probably find a job without too much trouble. So if all they're
offering you is a job I'd say no.

Until they bring cash/equity to the table, I wouldn't take the offer
seriously.

~~~
koichirose
A job (especially if well paid) is what I'm looking for right now, to actually
pay the bills.

My plan would be: accept what they have if good enough, keep my startup, ask
for equity in a while.

------
imjonathanlee
I believe in trusting your own ability when it comes to startups. It's nice to
work for someone, but it's not your product. I'd definitely go for working
part time or even full time but keeping your site on the side. I dont think
that you should have to give up your website to work for someone.

------
bluesix
By "similar service", do you mean direct competition? If so, I'd stick with
what you're doing (esp if it's paying some bills) - it's obviously got
traction. And you can't beat being your own boss.

~~~
koichirose
Not properly direct competition. They want to build something else (a social
game) but in the same field.

~~~
AlexLa
> Our startup: a non-funded fashion directory service. ... > They want to
> build something else (a social game) but in the same field.

This reminds me of luckychic.com guy that PG talked to at TehcCrunch office
hours. [http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/25/absolute-must-watch-
office-...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/25/absolute-must-watch-office-hours-
with-paul-graham-at-tc-disrupt/)

